# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ورق الحائط موضة مع الشرح

## ابو زوبة

*ورق الحائط موضة ترجع من جديد*** 


_انتشر ورق الجدران في الثمانينات لكن لسبب ما بدأ الناس باللجوء الى طلاء الحائط. لكن مؤخرا، بدأنا نرى ورق الجدران من جديد. و من مميزات ورق الجدران ألونه الخلابة المميزة و المتنوعة و التي تستطيعي اختيار منها ما تشائين و ما يناسب بيتك._  

_يستعمل ورق الجدران في تغطية الجدران الداخلية و يعتمد اختيار نوعيته و شكله على انسجام ألوانه و زخرفتها مع ألوان و زخارف الموكيت و السجاد و قطع الأثاث المحيطة ._  

_بعد أخذ القرار باستخدام ورق الجدران لكساء الحائط فإن الخطوة التالية التي يجب عليك الإقدام عليها هي تحديد نوع ورق الحائط حيث أنه يصنع من مواد مختلفة و متنوعة و بالاطلاع على مواصفات و تعليمات التثبيت و التنظيف سيساعدك ذلك في الاختيار المناسب لورق الجدران المناسب لك ._ 


_هناك ست أنواع لورق الجدران و هي كما يلي :_  

_1- ورق مصبوغ (و قد يكون بنقوش بارزة )_ 
_2- أقمشة و منسوجات ._ 
_3- مخمل ._ 
_4- معدني ._ 
_5- نباتي ._ 
_6- الفينيل ._  

_ونجد أغلب ألأنواع الحديثة من ورق الحائط مصنوعة من الفينيل لسهولة تثبيته وإزالته ، وكذلك سهولة تنظيفه._  

_اختيار ورق الحائط المناسب ليس مجرد اختيار لونه و زخارفه , لذلك ينصح بقراءة بطاقة التعليمات الخاصة بكل نوع بعناية شديدة و التي توضح نوعية الورق و طريقة التثبيت و طريقة العناية بالورق_ 


_و هنا بعض الأسئلة ستساعدك في اختيار ورق الحائط المناسب :_  

_س1:هل هومقاوم للبقع؟حتى يكون مناسب للمطبخ والممرات وغرف الأطفال_ 
_س2: هل يتحمل التنظيف و الفرك ؟ حتى يكون مناسب للمرات و غرف الأطفال_ 
_س3: يتحمل الرطوبة ؟ حتى يكون مناسب لدورات المياه_ 
_س4: مزود بغراء ذاتي ؟ أو يحتاج لشراء الغراء_ 
_س5: مزود بمواد عازلة ؟ حتى لا يحتاج لتجهيز الحائط بمواد معينة_ 
_س6: هل قابل للفك و الإزالة ؟ حتى لا تقلق حين تغير رأيك_ 
_س7: هل تختاره مزخرف ؟ حتى تخفي عيوب الحائط_  

_إضافة ورق الحائط لجدران أي غرفة له تأثير كبير و واضح و ملموس على أجواء الغرفة و يمكن تطبيق الورق بأشكال مختلفة على الحائط_ 



_-تغطية لكامل أجزاء الحائط_ 
_-مجموعة من التصاميم تغطي كامل الحائط ._ 
_-حزام في الأعلى_ 
_-حزام مزدوج_ 
_-حزام في الوسط_ 
_-التبادل بين نوعين من الزخارف_ 
_-تغطية أجزاء من الحائط فقط_ 
_-نصف الحائط أو جزء منه_ 


_و اليك بعض النصائح المتعلقة بورق الجدران:_  

_- إن اختيار و تفضيل ورق الجدران عن باقي الوسائل الديكورية الأخرى يعتمد على شخصيتك من حيث كونها تعشق التغير بصورة دائمة , حيث أن ورق الجدران تغيره سهل و اقتصادي في الأحيان ._  

_- أحذر من الأنواع التي يوجد فيها تناقض بين ألوان أرضية ورق الجدران و ألوان الزخارف و الأشكال الموجودة عليها حيث يؤدي ذلك إلى الشعور بالازدحام ._  

_- مراعاة استخدام نفس ورق الجدران في الغرف المتصلة , مثل غرفة المعيشة و الصالون ._  

_- استخدام النوعيات القابلة للغسيل و التنظيف في مناطق مثل غرف الأطفال و الممرات أو دورات المياه ._  

_- ورق الجدران ذو الخطوط و النقوش المتسعة و الكبيرة تجعل الغرف تبدو أصغر مما هي عليه , بينما التي تحمل نقوش و خطوط صغيرة تجعل الغرفة تبدوأكبر في الحجم ._ 
 مجموعة من احدث موديلات ورق الجدران   
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 






يتبع

----------


## ابو زوبة

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## كاميليا

*صور قى قمه الروعه
سلمت الايادى على المجهود الرائع*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *صور قى قمه الروعه*
> *سلمت الايادى على المجهود الرائع*


*اشكرك على مرورك الكريم اختى العزيزة* 
*وكل عام وانتى بخير*

----------

